

Show HN: iPad/iPhone bookmarklet to submit to HN quickly - aab1d

Using an iPad and submitting to HN is kind of cumbersome especially if you are reading using good 'ol Safari. so I decided to get myself an HN bookmarklet to submit quicker from the iPad.<p>You can add a bookmark and edit it to add the following:<p>javascript:location.href='http://news.ycombinator.com/submitlink?u='+encodeURIComponent(document.location)+'&#38;t='+encodeURIComponent(document.title);<p>This is not very different from the existing HN bookmarklet. Just that it works for on the iPad.<p>Thanks to Chris for making several other bookmarks for the iPad. They are awesome.<p>Good day ;)
======
aab1d
I did not test it on an iPhone yet. So someone else can do that.

If you want more bookmarklets - checkout Chris's bookmarklet collection -
<http://static.chrisbray.com/bookmarklets/>

